# Leila keeps running away!



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm SO freaking upset right now. Our Leila keeps running away!
It happens when I'm carrying something or have both my toddlers, or answer the door or something where I can't pay 100% attention to where she is. She slips out so secretly, it's ninja-like. You don't even notice it happened until a few minutes later when you notice she's not right next to you. I try to keep her in her crate but she cries and screams so loud, it's just unrealistic.
I don't understand why? I upped her food, I thought maybe she felt like she wasn't getting enough (even though she could drop some weight), I walk her more often and longer, she is spayed so it's not like she feels the need to have babies... what else is there?
I thought maybe it's because she didn't like having a new puppy in the house, but my husband reminded me that she started this before that.

Well she must have slipped out because I can't find her anywhere. Hubby came home for lunch, so I dragged my sick self outside and drove around for a few minutes looking for her, calling her name, shaking the treat can. No sign. I'm worried, she's not usually out this long. I've called around and notified everyone, I'm making posters now, just in case she doesn't come back. I can't have her out there in this cold for so long, I don't know what else to do, I'm really freaking out :,(
I keep going outside to call her, I'm going to look for an hour or two once hubby gets off work and I can take the car.
We had a foster who always ran away but she went to a home with a yard and a double gate thingie so they say she still hasn't escaped. I'm going to get one of those extra big baby gates so if she does escape, she's stuck on the porch.
I still want to know why though, so I can fulfil whatever need this is.

Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you call the animal shelter and vets in the area. A long time ago, (before micro-chipping) my beagle got away. I called the rescue league and all the vets in the area and sure enough, I got a call that evening saying someone had her!! 

When she gets out, does she just run, run, run? If so, there is no telling where she ends up! Or does she just kind of run around the yard and meander away?

I hope you get her back. I don't know where you live, but here in MA it is going to get real cold tonight!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I really hope there will be an update from you soon! As for WHY? I really can't answer that. You need to get a gate for your porch/yard, so if she slips out, she'll still be confined. Hopefully she is microchipped. Will she let anyone pick her up? 2 of my 3 would run away! Good luck


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, going tonight to get the gate. We live in an apartment, but we're lucky to be upstairs and be at the far end, so a gate won't disrupt any of the other tennants.
She is microchipped, thank god! We've only had her for two months, but that first week you could tell she accepted us as her people. She was a shelter pup, so there's no telling what she's been through 
I'm not sure. She likes to bark at strangers. I know that if I catch her trying to leave, and I say her name sternly, she gets really low to the ground, stops, and watches me till I pick her up.

Hubby gets home at 6 tonight, right now it's 1. I can't wait to take the car! I keep going outside to look. I'm so sick, but I'm going to take the bike in a few minutes once the neighbor comes over to watch my little ones.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you manage to find her. I'm glad she's microchipped. When I was little we had a chihuahua and a King Charles spaniel and they both ran away whenever they got the chance, which was on several occasions. Thankfully we always got them back. They loved us and always got really excited to see us when we got them back so I don't think it's anything personal, I think it's just a dog thing. They just want to look around...a grass is greener kind of thing. Dogs always like their walks, so they think 'hmm, I'll go for a walk' not 'I hate these people, I'm getting far away from them because they don't give me enough x or y' Obviously I could be wrong, but that's my thinking on it. One time when she escaped my King Charles spaniel went to the local school on sports day and ended up being petted by lots of children, every time after that she headed back towards the school. My Chi once I moved to the country could get out of the fence, gates, through gaps, there were too many places to stop her getting through...that or my parents didn't care. So she used to get out every now and then, then just come back and wait to be let back in the gate. She used to come with me in the car to primary school so when I started high school she used to escape and follow me down the road to my bus stop. Several times I had to take her back and miss the bus! I think it's just a natural canine urge. I hope you find her soon. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> so they think 'hmm, I'll go for a walk' not 'I hate these people, I'm getting far away from them because they don't give me enough x or y'



I actually laughed, thank you!
I'm not really happy to hear that other peoples dogs run away, but it does make me feel much better. I was worried I shouldn't be a pet owner or something 
That's what I was more expecting to hear. Something like "well you shouldn't even have dogs then, give them up!" or something.
Thank you guys for being so wonderful and supportive. Going out on the bike now, she's finally here!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this! I hope she comes back soon, I feel so bad! One time Lola ran home from the park during rush hour traffic and I couldn't catch her no Matter how fast I ran. Luckily she made it home and sat on the porch waiting. I literally cried for hours afterward, it was so traumatizing. Please keep us posted! Praying for her safe return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I sure hope that she is quickly found safe and sound.

You will want to work with both of them on boundary training. We can have our front door completely open and all three stand right at the threshold.

Let us know once she is back home!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

When you find her have a spray bottle of water or can of something loud like penny's and when she starts to go by door to leave spray her with water or shake the can. My Mother in law has Air blow horn for cat and works well. I am praying you find her.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Did you call the animal shelter and vets in the area


Forgot to answer this one, yep, I called the vets, humane society (that's where we got her from) and the local shelters (which are pretty far away). Everyone's been notified.

I just got back, I don't even see paw prints in the snow. There are some from bigger dogs, if we had a bit more snow I could probably see where she went.
I looked everywhere though, for her and prints (hers are usually pretty defined, like the perfect print <3) but nothing 
I'm wondering if someone took her in. I really hope so, because it's supposed to get really cold tonight. Hanging posters soon.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

There is always the invisible electric fence approach. It involves the loop of buried wire, a special collar and an electric charging device. It is easy to install in climates where you need not dig below a frost line. Our kids used it for several years on their dog (Charlotte, NC and Wash DC areas). Our next door neighbor has used it for several years on a dog appropriately misnamed Angel.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I sure hope that she is quickly found safe and sound.
> 
> You will want to work with both of them on boundary training. We can have our front door completely open and all three stand right at the threshold.
> 
> Let us know once she is back home!


Yes! I am studdying dog psychology. That may sound silly, but they really are mentally very different from us. I work on training every minute I can without overwhelming them. That's one reason this is so confusing to me, I try to do every little thing right and keep their little puppy minds at peace. I can keep the front door open, but every so often she bolts. With our foster who liked to run away, it was all-or-nothing with her, she either bolted 100% of the time, or stayed 100% of the time. This one has moods for it or something 
So yeah, I'm going to work harder in this area. We've only had the little pup for a few weeks and she already gets it.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> There is always the invisible electric fence approach. It involves the loop of buried wire, a special collar and an electric charging device. It is easy to install in climates where you need not dig below a frost line. Our kids used it for several years on their dog (Charlotte, NC and Wash DC areas). Our next door neighbor has used it for several years on a dog appropriately misnamed Angel.


I wonder if I could just get some type of "Door" version? Like it would be under the carpet right there or something? That would be awesome! Better than her slipping away and possibly be out in the cold for hours.

Lol! @ "Angel"


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> I actually laughed, thank you!
> I'm not really happy to hear that other peoples dogs run away, but it does make me feel much better. I was worried I shouldn't be a pet owner or something
> That's what I was more expecting to hear. Something like "well you shouldn't even have dogs then, give them up!" or something.
> Thank you guys for being so wonderful and supportive. Going out on the bike now, she's finally here!


Don't worry, there are lots of lovely, supportive people here and lots of lovely, supportive people who will give you tough love if you need it so you can be sure you're getting the right answers  Don't ever be afraid to come get advice and support here. I think unless you do train them not to bolt most dogs would probably run off out of curiosity if nothing else. Obviously ours decided she would see what was out there and the sports day just positively reinforced deciding to go. On the up side, it was much easier to find her after that because we knew where she was going to go. Our chi never went on her own, probably too interested in her creature comforts. I definitely know how you feel though. I have a distinct memory from when I was about 7 of our dog going missing and sitting on the rug crying while our chi came and gave me comfort! 

Dogs have a migrating instinct so if the door is open so they can fulfil that, it's probably what they'll do if they're not trained otherwise. I don't dare leave the door open because Mylo would be off in a shot! That and we live on a busy street! I very much doubt it's down to anything you're doing or not doing. She probably thought there was no harm done going for a walk. Keep us updated. I've been thinking of you.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Any news yet?


How did she escape anyway, since you are in an apartment? It's hard for me to
imagine, because we are also in an apartment, on the second floor, and there
are four doors between our home and the outside world. I hope you find her 
soon, sending good thoughts your way. Hugs.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Still nothing. Hubby gets off in 20 minutes and I can take the car then. I'm going to go to the surrounding communities and see if I can spot anything (footprints, bags ripped open, etc.).
I may be out for a while, so I probably won't be able to respond until tomorrow. I'll try to at least post an "I found her" or an "I didn't find her", even if it's only that 








Buildthemskywards said:


> Don't worry, there are lots of lovely, supportive people here and lots of lovely, supportive people who will give you tough love if you need it so you can be sure you're getting the right answers  Don't ever be afraid to come get advice and support here. I think unless you do train them not to bolt most dogs would probably run off out of curiosity if nothing else. Obviously ours decided she would see what was out there and the sports day just positively reinforced deciding to go. On the up side, it was much easier to find her after that because we knew where she was going to go. Our chi never went on her own, probably too interested in her creature comforts. I definitely know how you feel though. I have a distinct memory from when I was about 7 of our dog going missing and sitting on the rug crying while our chi came and gave me comfort!
> 
> Dogs have a migrating instinct so if the door is open so they can fulfil that, it's probably what they'll do if they're not trained otherwise. I don't dare leave the door open because Mylo would be off in a shot! That and we live on a busy street! I very much doubt it's down to anything you're doing or not doing. She probably thought there was no harm done going for a walk. Keep us updated. I've been thinking of you.


Thank you! You all are very lovely, I feel like I've been hugged many times <3

Same here, I only dare leave the door open to work on training. I put the baby gate in it when it was warm to sort of desensitize them, having the door open but still being unable to run out.

3 more minutes till Hubby gets off! You can see how long it took me to write that :/


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed!! Hoping for good news!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is terrible! I hope you find her soon!!! I have such a fear of Toby escaping. The first thing I did was teach him stay until he was bulletproof. Now I can leave the door open and he just sits there staring outside if I tell him to stay. This is especially vital for you because you have young kids. I agree that a gate or something similar will help to keep her in while you teach her "stay". 

Please keep us updated. I'm thinking of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I really hope you are able to find her! If I saw a small chi running alone in the snow, I would definitely grab them and take them inside. Odie escaped once when just my husband and brother-in-law were home while I was at school and my husband said he was running around like a maniac and after awhile he started crying because we live by a busy road and he was sure something had happened to her. He turned a corner and saw one of our neighbors carrying her. Thank God. 

Even though Odie now knows the stay command, I don't take any chances and we have a small gate up so she can't even access the stairs that lead to our door. 

It happens to the best of us. I have friends who are professional exotic animal trainers and their dogs are so extremely well trained, but even they sometimes slip up when instinct kicks in. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry - I hope she comes home soon.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thinking of you, hoping your baby is back home.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

This is a really helpful video about training your dog to not bolt out the door. Its all positive training so it wont lead your dog to fear the door.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Sideout said:


> Teach Your Dog to Stay at the Door | Teacher's Pet With Victoria Stilwell - YouTube
> 
> This is a really helpful video about training your dog to not bolt out the door. Its all positive training so it wont lead your dog to fear the door.
> 
> Please keep us updated!


Watching this now!
I mostly read about training, I didn't think to look up youtube videos.

I looked everywhere. We go to the gym every other day, and looked before and after for a long time. I've been stalking Craigslist to see if she's been found, at one point I was refreshing like every 30 seconds. I had to get off there, it was driving me crazy. A half hour before bed I'll check again, that way I can pick her up if someone lists her.

I'm feeling so lost. I think Micha can feel it, she hasn't left my side and keeps whining when I have to hold the tears back. I'm just so worried. I wish micochips had little GPS thingies in them!! How awesome would that be!

I'll update tomorrow, wether she's found or not. Thank you all for being so amazing.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Sideout said:


> Teach Your Dog to Stay at the Door | Teacher's Pet With Victoria Stilwell - YouTube
> 
> This is a really helpful video about training your dog to not bolt out the door. Its all positive training so it wont lead your dog to fear the door.
> 
> Please keep us updated!


I've watched for 1 minute and already see something I'm doing wrong!
Instead of rewarding only when I get back to her like the video says, I reward when I'm just starting to walk back to her. UGH I should have realized that! Off to watch some more.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hoping for good news tomorrow. I know you probably won't rest much, but please try, you'll need your energy for tomorrow. 

Oh and, maybe try offering a reward of some kind on Craigslist, so if someone did
find her they see your "LOST" ads and have some extra motivation to give her back.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've used a few Victoria Stilwell techniques. They usually work well. Ill watch the video in the morning. I'm sure you'll find her eventually, I just hope it's soon. It would be awesome if they had GPS! Fingers crossed for you xox


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Gosh, I really hope she returns!!! Sending virtual hugs your way. Keep us updated
Xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you put it on facebook ? with a description or a pic


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Poor baby, praying for a safe return too xx


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Any news ?


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't imagine how you must feel right now. Bell's young right now and has never been outside so I don't know what she would do if she were loose. But I know inside the house she runs to me when she gets frightened, so hopefully that's the case when she learns to go outdoors. My parents have a Chi and one time we were at our vacation home in Florida (it has a nice big fenced yard). We usually just let my parents Chi outside and he runs around, plays, goes potty etc. He doesn't stay out long and we usually check up on him frequently. Well one time I put him outside and a short time later I heard barking. Of course I headed outside to see what it was. Well I got outside and saw a guest had carelessly left the gate wide open after leaving! Taco (my parents Chi) was standing just inside the open gate barking at it! He knows the gate is always closed and I think was trying to alert us that it was open, as I didn't see anything else around to bark at and he was standing right in the opening lol. Keep us updated! I hope your pup makes it home safely!


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

P.S. I think the posters, especially around the apartment complex would be a good idea. If someone picked her up and isn't sure who she belongs to, hopefully they will see the sign and return her. If you can afford it, mentioning a reward for a safe return might also help encourage whoever has her to return her to you. Another tip I was told is to write on the poster that the dog requires medication. Even if she doesn't this helps to encourage someone who may be thinking about keeping your baby to return her, thinking that they maybe harming her health by not returning her.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hoping for some good news today!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I havent read through all the posts but wanted to add that putting large colored posters up in your apartment complex as well as at the intersections close to where you live facing the cars when they stop is helpful. Make sure there is a picture of her and in large bold print put lost and reward (even if it is only $20.00) seeing Reward motivates people a bit more and motivates anyone who may have taken her to give her back, just do not put the amount of reward. Also put a contact number in bold. Call your local animal shelter daily and ask if they have seen her and if possible leave a flyer there. Also leave flyers at your local vets offices. Is she chipped? Lastly, make sure and check Craigslist where they are selling animals as well and your local flea markets. People in my area are known to find/steal dogs and then try to resale them in those places :-( I would even post a picture on Craigslist in the for sale area asking if anyone has seen her posted there. I hope you find her safe and sound. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

I haven't gotten to read replies yet, just wanted to say that we haven't heard anything. I've re-called the shelters and vets, nothing.

I found this little guy a few weeks ago. I took him to the apartment office ladies and they kept him there until his mama showed up.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I mean this in a good way . . . I hope someone has her in their home where she is safe and warm. . That said, I hope she gets home to you soon!!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> I mean this in a good way . . . I hope someone has her in their home where she is safe and warm. . That said, I hope she gets home to you soon!!


Me too, I just wrote that on Facebook!
I'll be back when I can to resond. I'm fighting depression, it's amazing how quickly it can set in.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

So sad. Hope she finds her way back. We found a dog once, put an ad on Craigslist and the dog's owners found the ad after 2-3 days! So it does work! They were so happy to see her again.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I was really hoping to find good news. I hope to hear something soon. Keep positive *hugs*


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Still nothing.
It's 1am, just spent a while driving around outside. There's a ton of farm land right down the street and I've been kind of stalking that area. Nothing out of place.
Working with Micha on training to stay put in a few days, we just got her so we're trying to reinforce the idea of clicker-training down first. She seems to have it, she knows "sit" and will lay down with a hand command. Once she has the voice part down, we'll move to "stay".

I haven't been here much because I'm trying not to get depressed. When I see people with two small dogs, my heart just twists and aches and I have to go do something else.
It's the second night she's been gone, but it feels like the second week. Praying non-stop, I couldn't get my mind off her if I wanted to. It feels so akward and wierd only having one, even though we had two for such a short time, it felt so right.
I think it hurts so much because it's the second dog I've had taken from me. Mishka (our Cocker Spaniel pup) going missing so long ago, and now my Leila. I'm happy she's spayed (unlike Mishka) because I know no one can use her for breeding.
Thank you all for being so lovely. I'll try and be on more tomorrow, though the Hubby is off work for a few days and he's probably going to try and help keep my mind off of it.
Good night <3


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is so cute that someone must have spotted her and is looking after her. Rico --would follow me anywhere--often follows me out the back door at night when I take out the recycling bin or something...it is dark and he is begind me and I do not always see him. He never goes anywhere far and barks at the door if I have missed him. I feel like I watch carefully but he does this so stelthly that I miss the getting out part. Your pup sounds very resourceful and smart. I would say she is okay somewhere....sorry about your trouble.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my! I was wishing for good news.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope she finds her way home soon!!! I don't know how big of apartment complex you live in but is it possible to print flyers and put one on everyone's door at the complex? Our apartment has a bulletin board by the mail boxes and our property management has posted flyers in the office as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You say you live in an apartment,and i dont know the layout but would someone in the complex have taken her in, which might be why you couldnt see her footprints outside in the snow? Hope shes returned soon!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

rubia said:


> She is so cute that someone must have spotted her and is looking after her. Rico --would follow me anywhere--often follows me out the back door at night when I take out the recycling bin or something...it is dark and he is begind me and I do not always see him. He never goes anywhere far and barks at the door if I have missed him. I feel like I watch carefully but he does this so stelthly that I miss the getting out part. Your pup sounds very resourceful and smart. I would say she is okay somewhere....sorry about your trouble.



Thank you! You're right, if she's smart enough to sneak out all ninja-like, she's got to be smart enough to be safe. That gives me hope <3





intent2smile said:


> I hope she finds her way home soon!!! I don't know how big of apartment complex you live in but is it possible to print flyers and put one on everyone's door at the complex? Our apartment has a bulletin board by the mail boxes and our property management has posted flyers in the office as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Trying to respond to a few tonight, though there's not much time 

It's something like 600 residents. But I put them on all the mailboxes, and almost all the carport thingies. It's going to suck cleaning all these up once she's back, lol. So worth it though!







sullysmum said:


> You say you live in an apartment,and i dont know the layout but would someone in the complex have taken her in, which might be why you couldnt see her footprints outside in the snow? Hope shes returned soon!



I never thought about this! Though I did ask everyone who lives directly around us, and every time I see someone outside (which is very often now, I'm constantly running out there when I hear a car) I ask if they've seen her. No one so far 
Unless someone has lied...


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I just saw this today. I hope you have a reunion soon. I will be praying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hoping that you find her very soon, you must be distraught


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh dear, I just saw this post, praying she comes back to you soon. I feel so bad for you.


----------



## LuvinMySugar (Oct 6, 2012)

I so hope you find her soon. 

Would Micha be able to help? 20 years ago I had a beagle and a lab that were inseparable. My lab went missing from our yard and our beagle was able to find her a few blocks away in another yard. We just went for long daily walks and Deacon kept sniffing and calling for her (he was a wreck without her). Maybe Micha can hear Leila or smell something that you cant.

I will say a prayer for her safe return.

Mary


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I keep hoping to log on and see she is home :-(


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh honey I'm so sorry! You must be out of your mind with worry! Hope you're doing alright and you find her soon!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Guess she hasn't been found yet.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Prayers going out to you that you find her soon, but there might be someone out there that has taken her in and has desided not to return her nor let anyone know about it.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

popping in on mobile, just to update. She hasn't been seen by anyone. One vet got really snotty with me, saying that I don't have to call every day (i wasnt calling every day) and that they'd call if she were found.
Trying to stay positive and busy. I'll be back later to read and respond <3


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

oh... And people keep tearing down my fliers! I have so many printed that I can go out every morning to repost them, but its so mean. It can't be the apartments because they wouldn't just throw them on the ground. Really upset about that, too.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Hugs!

I can't even imagine how hard this is on your family. I would be freaking out! I know that's not helpful. Sending love and courage and serenity to make sure what needs to be done is done.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

MMS said:


> Hugs!
> 
> I can't even imagine how hard this is on your family. I would be freaking out! I know that's not helpful. Sending love and courage and serenity to make sure what needs to be done is done.


Hey, it affermates my feelings and let's me know I'm feeling normal 
Thank you <3


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> oh... And people keep tearing down my fliers! I have so many printed that I can go out every morning to repost them, but its so mean. It can't be the apartments because they wouldn't just throw them on the ground. Really upset about that, too.


Some people are just not nice, at all. Still praying that your find her.


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I've just read this. I can only imagine how you're feeling. Praying you find her xxxxx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

any news?


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

You poor thing, any news?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope that she's found soon! Thinking of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Leila's been on my mind too. Wondering how the search is going. Any phone calls or news?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh goodness! I'm so sorry!!! Sending thoughts and prayers that she's found safely very soon. xxx Bless your heart!!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Leila and you have been in my thoughts a lot! I keep checking the thread and hoping there is good news


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh no I am so sorry! I hope you get her back soon!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

You guys are just too sweet. I wish I had the pleasure of knowing such awesome people offline.
Still no word from the vets/humane society/shelters/sherrifs office. Someone is still tearing down my fliers, I keep putting them back up though. I'm trying to watch and see if I can catch them, maybe the person doing it has her and doesn't want her to be seen. Which would be really stupid, seeing as I live right here.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

LuvinMySugar said:


> I so hope you find her soon.
> 
> Would Micha be able to help? 20 years ago I had a beagle and a lab that were inseparable. My lab went missing from our yard and our beagle was able to find her a few blocks away in another yard. We just went for long daily walks and Deacon kept sniffing and calling for her (he was a wreck without her). Maybe Micha can hear Leila or smell something that you cant.
> 
> ...


I read this and have been trying since you posted it, thank you!
She's good at hearing people and animals WAY before I know their there, but we haven't found anything yet. There's still snow but it's all hard so even human footprints don't really leave a mark.
Hubby was watching Mythbusters, the one about the dogs who sniff out escaped prisoners. I wish so bad we could borrow one of them!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm still hoping for good news and keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm still hoping for good news and keeping you in my thoughts.


Thank you all <3

My favorite maintenance guy asked me where she was today, he looks like the guy on Limitless. I told him she ran away and the sad "I'm so sorry" look he gave me brought me to tears. I really hate having to tell people :,(


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

I just read your whole thread that is so terrible I really wish there were some way to help. I wish you the best luck who knows maybe just when you think all is lost you will be reunited with you baby. Just keep your eye out someone so close may have her. Best of luck ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I keep thinking about you, I'm so sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i will be praying you find her soon.don't give up i heard people find them when the least they expected.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so sorry! I will be praying for her safe return.
So awful that someone is tearing down your flyers, who could do something like that? You should definitely discover who that is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

miuccias said:


> I am so sorry! I will be praying for her safe return.
> So awful that someone is tearing down your flyers, who could do something like that? You should definitely discover who that is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I wonder if the person who is tearing down the flyers has the dog?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Tink said:


> I wonder if the person who is tearing down the flyers has the dog?


I am thinking the same thing, it could be! I can't imagine who else would do something like that! just a heartless person.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

I keep checking back to see if you have had any news. Thinking of you and your family!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

any news on this? shes been missing a long time..


----------

